# Getting a Tattoo in Honor/Remembrance of My Golden



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

As soon as I decide on the final design and placement, I am going to get a tattoo in memory of my Mister. It will be a pawprint (but since I don't have his, I will use my other golden Zoe's paw) and probably a quote.

Some of the quotes I'm considering:
"Dogs have a way of finding the people who need them, filling an emptiness we don't even know we have." - Thom Jones
"Death leaves a emptiness no one can fill, love leaves a memory no one can steal." - unknown
"The only creature faithful until the end." - George Crabbe
"It is a fearful thing to love what death can touch." - unknown
"If there are no dogs in Heaven, then when I die, I want to go where they went." - Will Rogers
"Until one has loved an animal, a part of one's soul remains unawakened." - Anatole France
"He took my heart and ran with it, and he's running still, a piece of my heart bound up with his, forever." - Patricia McConnell

Any thoughts? 
This will be only my 2nd tattoo... the only other one I have so far is for my son. 

Do any of you have tattoos of/for your dog(s)? If so, I would love for you to share photos and the stories behind them!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

This is my Tucker Tattoo (the day I got it, ignore the blood LOL)










That is his actual paw print (which was a PITA to get!!).

Im getting re-done someday though because I don't like the top part of it AT ALL. It's supposed to be an "aura", I think it looks like badly done fur haha. 

So I'll be turning that part into something else (I dunno what yet).

But other than that, I love my tattoo! 

I have two others.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I got one of my Tucker's paw print after he went to the bridge. It is his actual paw print - I wanted it to look like he stepped on my back.


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

This is a tattoo that I got for my first dog Max. He was my best friend and helped me get through alot of things. I miss him horribly. the script says "Too special for this earth"

The red is about being in mourning the inside pink is represents slowly coming out of mourning. I got this tattoo 6 years after he passed away. So I had alot of time to make sure I had it right.

The advice I can give is not to let the artist bully you into something you don't want. Remember your paying her/him to do what you want. But i'm sure you already know that.

I'd love to see your first tattoo.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LincolnsMom said:


> The advice I can give is not to let the artist bully you into something you don't want. Remember your paying her/him to do what you want. But i'm sure you already know that.



This is what happened with mine! I said I wanted a blue swirly background behind the paw, but the guy who did my tattoo assured me it would be cool to do an aura and it would look like the tattoo is "glowing" (I assumed when I mentioned blue, he'd do it in blue)

And I ended up with something I don't like. And now eventually I'm gonna have to fork out a bunch more money to get it fixed!

If you want something, stand your ground.


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

GoldenLover84 said:


> So I'll be turning that part into something else (I dunno what yet).But other than that, I love my tattoo!


Have you every thought of getting that one part removed? I would be worried about a cover up like that with it being so dark. How did it fade?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LincolnsMom said:


> Have you every thought of getting that one part removed? I would be worried about a cover up like that with it being so dark. How did it fade?


It actually faded really well! I'm thinking I'm gonna turn it into a flower, with Tucker's paw print sitting in the middle of it.

It's light a charcoal color now, not so black. But I've seen black tattoos get covered with dark colors (red, blue, green, purple, etc)


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I do not have a tattoo of Deardra or Tucker, but if I did it would be a portrait, one on each shoulder by a skilled artist. I did a quick Google search for an example of what I mean, I think this is awesome.










The only problem with such detail though is it will most likely be a unrecognizable blob when your 80. Paw prints are a good idea to keep it simple.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow, that tattoo is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!! 

I want to get a portrait of my mom someday. I found a pretty picture of her from when she was like 17. (she's 55 now lol)


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

not for one of the dogs but to honor Jaiden ...he shall walk with me for the rest of my days


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

arcane said:


> not for one of the dogs but to honor Jaiden ...he shall walk with me for the rest of my days


That is a beautiful tribute to Jaiden.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

You all have such nice tattoos! That's so sweet to dedicate them to your dogs. My sister got one the day we put Misty down. It's just a small paw print with Misty's name on it. I don't have any pictures though.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'll post new pics when mine is fixed and better looking LOL.


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

I am planning a tattoo for my brother who is at 31 years old losing his battle with cancer, I have picked out a butterfly with angel wings and I wanted to incorporate the cancer ribbon into it. Since I lost my first golden boy to cancer in October I was thinking of putting a paw print in there somewhere else. All these tattoos are beautiful!!! I have 3 butterflies already...1 for each of my children and an old one that was my first.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I have a dolphin tattoo and my fiance and mine's zodiac symbols. I can post pics. Give me a min lol


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Jon = Saggitarius, moi = Leo... some swirls and stars cuz I like 'em (forearm)










Because I love dolphins (right back/shoulder)


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Noah & Zoe's Mom said:


> As soon as I decide on the final design and placement, I am going to get a tattoo in memory of my Mister. It will be a pawprint (but since I don't have his, I will use my other golden Zoe's paw) and probably a quote.
> 
> Some of the quotes I'm considering:
> "Dogs have a way of finding the people who need them, filling an emptiness we don't even know we have." - Thom Jones
> ...


 
Hi I lost my Bronco last Friday he was 15 and a half.

they did take his paw print at the cremation place. Im going to get that one copied & done in memory of bronco as well. very soon. Ive never had a tatoo befor. still trying to figure out where to have it. Thinking shoulder


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

The shoulder is a good spot as far as pain goes.

The Tucker tattoo (leg/ankle) hurt the most out of all 3. I usually don't cringe with tattoos but the leg one hurt!!

The one on my arm only hurt a little bit as he went towards my inner elbow.

My shoulder one I was actually trying not to laugh. (I'm ticklish back there apparently LOL)


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh my goodness the last quote is beautiful. I think I would want to avoid any of the quotes that refer to death; they're a bit... melancholy. But the last one really celebrates the love one can have for a pet.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I already have 2 tattoos. One is the elements (L arm) and the other is the ouroboros tattoo (R Shoulder blade). My shoulder hurt much worse than my arm (which wasn't so bad). I think my next one will be of my future puppy which I'm getting around the first of June. 

Great ideas and tattoos everyone!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

goldyjlox said:


> I am planning a tattoo for my brother who is at 31 years old losing his battle with cancer, I have picked out a butterfly with angel wings and I wanted to incorporate the cancer ribbon into it. Since I lost my first golden boy to cancer in October I was thinking of putting a paw print in there somewhere else. All these tattoos are beautiful!!! I have 3 butterflies already...1 for each of my children and an old one that was my first.


I'm so sorry about your brother. That sounds like a very personal and beautiful way to celebrate his life and your love for him.


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice tattoos everyone! Thanks for sharing. 
I would love to get a portrait tattoo of Mister, but I just don't think I'll find an artist that could do him justice...Too afraid it wouldn't come out well, so I'll stick with something simpler. 

I LOVE tattoos but my husband is not a big fan. We have been together for 12 years this year, and it took him until our anniversary last year to finally give in and let me have one. : (I know, I could've gotten one anyway, but I didn't feel like pissing him off! LOL) I'd also like to get a tattoo representing the 3 of us (me, my husband, and my son) but it will have to be designed so it could be added to for any future children.

I'm including a photo of the tattoo I have for my son. It is a dove with a heart in its beak and his name underneath. It's on my left wrist. The dove is a replica of the "Dove of Peace" painting by Picasso, except instead of the olive branch in the beak I did a heart. (I love art so this tattoo really has extra meaning for me since it is from Picasso's work.) I'm including an image of the "Dove of Peace" also.


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

goldyjlox said:


> I am planning a tattoo for my brother who is at 31 years old losing his battle with cancer, I have picked out a butterfly with angel wings and I wanted to incorporate the cancer ribbon into it. Since I lost my first golden boy to cancer in October I was thinking of putting a paw print in there somewhere else. All these tattoos are beautiful!!! I have 3 butterflies already...1 for each of my children and an old one that was my first.


I am sorry to hear about your brother. He is my husband's age.  My brother (who's in his 40's) was diagnosed with lung cancer in October and had his left lung removed in November. He's on chemo now and hopefully, the cancer will not come back. I'm also sorry to hear of your golden boy. He and Mister are healthy now and running happily at the Bridge!

I love the idea of having both your brother and your golden honored!


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

It's so funny to come back after a long absence & find a thread dedicated to something I've been considering so seriously! I very much want to get a tattoo of Max's face...much like the one earlier in this thread, but can't seem to get a good enough photo of him that does him justice to give to the artist. I'm still trying though! Thanks for all the suggestions! And if anyone else out there have portrait tattoos of their Golden, I'd love to see them for ideas and/or warnings. Thank you all for sharing! There's obviously a lot of good work being done!


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Doreens said:


> Hi I lost my Bronco last Friday he was 15 and a half.
> 
> they did take his paw print at the cremation place. Im going to get that one copied & done in memory of bronco as well. very soon. Ive never had a tatoo befor. still trying to figure out where to have it. Thinking shoulder


I am so sorry for your loss!  
I am considering the shoulder too. The only problem is, I think I would like to be able to see the tattoo myself.


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

C's Mom said:


> That is a beautiful tribute to Jaiden.


I agree! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

kdmarsh said:


> Oh my goodness the last quote is beautiful. I think I would want to avoid any of the quotes that refer to death; they're a bit... melancholy. But the last one really celebrates the love one can have for a pet.


I do agree with you... and I think I would like to celebrate the specialness of Mister's love rather than focus on his death. For this, I like the last quote, the one about the soul being unawakened, and the one about dogs finding the people who need them (this one is especially true for us because I was not looking for another dog, Mister unexpectedly came into my life).


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I was in bed last night thinking of ways of incorporating my brothers tattoo with my already two butterflies. His wife suggested having his butterfly looking at my others that way he is always looking down on us. That would but it right on my shoulder and would always be in plan view even with a tank top...but I dont want to hide it, I want to see it to always remember. Maybe some stars too that way it could all tie into one. I always wanted one on the top of my foot abd thought that a cancer ribbon would look great down there. My husband is not a fan of tattoos either but in this case, hw wont say no.


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

Noah & Zoe's Mom said:


> I am sorry to hear about your brother. He is my husband's age.  My brother (who's in his 40's) was diagnosed with lung cancer in October and had his left lung removed in November. He's on chemo now and hopefully, the cancer will not come back. I'm also sorry to hear of your golden boy. He and Mister are healthy now and running happily at the Bridge!
> 
> I love the idea of having both your brother and your golden honored!


THanks so much. I hope that your brother recovers fully and that he never gets touched by this horrible disease again. This is my only sibling, its really hard But he is strong and made me strong and we will be fine.


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

goldyjlox said:


> My husband is not a fan of tattoos either but in this case, hw wont say no.


:yuck:I'm not into self-mutilation either, so I understand his feelings. I would not say no if my wife wanted a tatoo, but it would certainly affect our relationship. It would be the act, not the design, that would be offensive. I consider tatoos one step below body piercing, on a par with smoking. What others do is their business, but what a spouse does affects both parties. And, yes, my daughter has a tatoo and I still love her very much. But I'm glad my wife has found other ways to preserve memories.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Luckily for me, my fiance loves ink as much as me. He has two, but wants to get his back done when he has money.

My daddy passed away from Cancer when I was only 13. I want to get a tattoo for him, but I don't know what. He worked at GM for 20 years as a mechanic. He also loved himself some Molson Canadian (beer) LOL. He always used to call me "Squirt". I was his only daughter. That's why we're getting married on his birthday next year! 

It's been 13 years since he's been gone, but I still cry as soon as I think about him


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> The shoulder is a good spot as far as pain goes.
> 
> The Tucker tattoo (leg/ankle) hurt the most out of all 3. I usually don't cringe with tattoos but the leg one hurt!!
> 
> ...


 
well think the shoulder it will be. I told my daughter I was getting one and she must have already guessed i would. And Ive never had a tattoo. but I think its a nice memory of my dear Bronco. miss him so


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

None of my tattoos are memory pieces, but more of out of love for them.

Tucker is my first dog ever (not my last I'm sure) but I am so in love with him I got him tattoo'd on my leg!

I just can't wait to get it fixed.

Next after that is probably going to be a Hello Kitty tattoo LOL (long story)


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> None of my tattoos are memory pieces, but more of out of love for them.
> 
> Tucker is my first dog ever (not my last I'm sure) but I am so in love with him I got him tattoo'd on my leg!
> 
> ...


 
yes thats what I mean out of love sorry did not explain myself very good.

So sorry about your dad. must have been so hard for you at such a young age


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

It was hard, it's STILL hard. Especially planning a wedding knowing he won't be there. 

I wish I could think of something to get in memory of him, I just dunno what.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

When it comes to tattoos I think it is best to keep it simple.
The dove and Jaiden's dragonfly tattoos are awesome!!

You are right faces, whether it be human or canine, are very difficult to create correctly unless you can find an artist that is supremely talented. Even then tattoos are permanent so a realistic portrait is a risky move. The risk of being disappointed is high.

In MY opinion simple pictures or symbols express far more than words. As they say a picture tells a thousand words. 
However, Lincoln's touching and beautiful statement works because it is simple and to the point.

I love the paw print tattoos!!! 
Both Tucker's must have been VERY special companions.

Johnny.com also has a wide range of great paw tattoos. 
Tattoo Johnny Tattoo Designs

I personally like the the ribbon heart around the paw print (except I would go for a more realistic shaded paw print like Eve's tattoo.) 
For me, I would like to try to put mine behind my ankle as it would look great with a high heel. 

I am sorry to hear about all of the heart break behind some of your tattoos, may the love of these special souls continue to inspire and give you strength in your daily lives.

Tattoos are very personal statement. Everyone is different. Have fun exploring all of your options and we look forward to seeing YOUR special final design that is meaningful to you.


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

harrym said:


> :yuck:I'm not into self-mutilation either, so I understand his feelings. I would not say no if my wife wanted a tatoo, but it would certainly affect our relationship. It would be the act, not the design, that would be offensive. I consider tatoos one step below body piercing, on a par with smoking. What others do is their business, but what a spouse does affects both parties. And, yes, my daughter has a tatoo and I still love her very much. But I'm glad my wife has found other ways to preserve memories.


I should have stated that he would not get any himself. I already have 3 and they dont seem to bother him any. Its when they are all over in different places then its a bit much.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I love the quote "He took my heart and ran with it, and he's running still, a piece of my heart bound up with his, forever." - Patricia McConnell.. because it sounds like one of the things I have in my signature on another forum. Mine just says "A piece of my heart lies with my Golden". I dunno if that's something you may want to consider...but I think getting a tatoo is a great way to honor these babies. I'd love to do it, but my parents and bf would kill me =) I may do it later on, just a small one, somewhere not visible


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I want a paw print inside of a heart for Enzo. I'd also like to have a quote from the book "The Art of Racing in the Rain" with it, but I'm not totally sure which one. A couple that I've thought about"

"The race is long - to finish first, first you must finish."
"That which we manifest is before us; we are the creators of our own destiny."
"There is no dishonor in losing the race. There is only dishonor in not racing because you are afraid to lose." 
"Gestures are all that I have; sometimes they must be grand in nature." 
"Memory is time folding back on itself. To remember is to disengage from the present." 
"He is so brilliant. He shines."


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Jon = Saggitarius, moi = Leo... some swirls and stars cuz I like 'em (forearm)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a dolphin tattoo on my right back/shoulder as well. Mine is blue coming out of a yellow rose (my favorite color of flower). I should get it re-inked as it has faded quite a bit. 

I also have a tattoo just above my left ankle (outside of leg). That tattoo hurt far more than the one on my shoulder.

I too am looking for a tattoo dog related. I want something that will include all 4 of my Goldens, plus my Bridge boy Dakota. I just can't think of anything unique.....


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I want a paw print inside of a heart for Enzo. I'd also like to have a quote from the book "The Art of Racing in the Rain" with it, but I'm not totally sure which one. A couple that I've thought about"
> 
> "The race is long - to finish first, first you must finish."
> "That which we manifest is before us; we are the creators of our own destiny."
> ...


I have been wanting to read that book!! Judging from the quotes you posted it sounds like a good choice.


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

musicgirl said:


> I love the quote "He took my heart and ran with it, and he's running still, a piece of my heart bound up with his, forever." - Patricia McConnell.. because it sounds like one of the things I have in my signature on another forum. Mine just says "A piece of my heart lies with my Golden". I dunno if that's something you may want to consider...but I think getting a tatoo is a great way to honor these babies. I'd love to do it, but my parents and bf would kill me =) I may do it later on, just a small one, somewhere not visible


I love "A piece of my heart lies with my Golden" too! It's definitely in the running now. 

I think the Patricia McConnell quote is sooo beautiful.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> I do not have a tattoo of Deardra or Tucker, but if I did it would be a portrait, one on each shoulder by a skilled artist. I did a quick Google search for an example of what I mean, I think this is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That is exactly like the tattoo I have of Buddy on my leg!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

mybuddy said:


> That is exactly like the tattoo I have of Buddy on my leg!


 
That`s gorgeous!!!! I`d like that too but I have 3 Goldens and 1 at the Bridge. That would be alot of ink (and alot of pain)!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Noah & Zoe's Mom said:


> I have been wanting to read that book!! Judging from the quotes you posted it sounds like a good choice.


It's one of my favorites!! I heard about it from a guy who met Enzo at Petco and asked if he was named after the book. He wasn't, but of course I had to read the book anyway. He, like the Enzo in the book, was named after Enzo Ferrari. =)


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Laurie said:


> That`s gorgeous!!!! I`d like that too but I have 3 Goldens and 1 at the Bridge. That would be alot of ink (and alot of pain)!!!


 
Thanks. I do love it. Now I am a bit worried it will look like a blob when I am 80 though  Never thought of that but I have years to love and enjoy it.

It was a lot of pain but worth it. Wouldnt it be cool if you could get a smaller version with all your babies?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I finally thought of a tattoo to get in memory of my dad.

Before he died, he bought a 1979 Pontiac Trans Am to restore. He only had it a year or so before he got too sick to work on it.

My mom and I decided to restore it in his honor, and spent the last 10 years or so doing car shows with it.

So, I have decided I'll get the symbol on the hood tattoo'd on me, with his birth-death (June 23, 1955 - January 6, 1998) and "Dear Ole Dad" as he used to call himself.

Here's a picture of the hood of the car(the tattoo Id get):


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

mybuddy said:


> That is exactly like the tattoo I have of Buddy on my leg!


Very nice!


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Enzos_Mom said:


> It's one of my favorites!! I heard about it from a guy who met Enzo at Petco and asked if he was named after the book. He wasn't, but of course I had to read the book anyway. He, like the Enzo in the book, was named after Enzo Ferrari. =)


That's cool. I love cars so I can totally understand naming your dog after one! 

I'm going to have to go order the book from Amazon now!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Noah & Zoe's Mom said:


> That's cool. I love cars so I can totally understand naming your dog after one!
> 
> I'm going to have to go order the book from Amazon now!


I grew up going to races (one of my uncles races sprint cars and the other races late model cars). My husband is a HUGE F1 fan. So when it came time to pick out a name for our puppy, Enzo just fit.


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I finally thought of a tattoo to get in memory of my dad.
> 
> Before he died, he bought a 1979 Pontiac Trans Am to restore. He only had it a year or so before he got too sick to work on it.
> 
> ...


AWESOME, AWESOME, AWESOME story and tattoo idea!! 

I might be a tad bit biased though because Trans Ams are my absolute favorite cars - my dream car is a Bandit replica!! 
I've actually considered getting a tattoo of the screaming bird just because I love the cars so much. 

Do you have some pics of the entire car?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I have a ton of pictures, none of them are uploaded to anything though.

Here is one of the old girl though!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I finally thought of a tattoo to get in memory of my dad.
> 
> Before he died, he bought a 1979 Pontiac Trans Am to restore. He only had it a year or so before he got too sick to work on it.
> 
> ...


What about if you incorporated part of that design as a background to Tucker's tattoo on your leg? I think the pattern/shape of the wings might tie in well to cover up the 'aura' that you don't like on your tat.


Not to hijack the OP! But while we're on the topic of cars, Jay has a camaro that him and his dad restored, doing every piece of work themselves, from building the engine (Jay) to painting the car in their tiny garage (his dad). I don't have many pics of it so this will have to do for now.









Jay has wanted a tattoo forever but since I'm not a fan of them, I've tried to stall him from getting it as long as possible, hoping that he will give up on it.  He always talks about getting the Corvette flags tattooed on his arm... I tell him he has to buy me a corvette first!


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I have a ton of pictures, none of them are uploaded to anything though.
> 
> Here is one of the old girl though!


Awesome!  

I really do love the story behind it and think it is a great tattoo choice for you!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

esSJay said:


> Jay has wanted a tattoo forever but since I'm not a fan of them, I've tried to stall him from getting it as long as possible, hoping that he will give up on it.  He always talks about getting the Corvette flags tattooed on his arm... I tell him he has to buy me a corvette first!



Jeff's not a fan of tattoos but he has said that if he ever got one, it would probably either be the Corvette flags or "Jake" - the Corvette skull. lol


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

esSJay said:


> Not to hijack the OP! But while we're on the topic of cars, Jay has a camaro that him and his dad restored, doing every piece of work themselves, from building the engine (Jay) to painting the car in their tiny garage (his dad). I don't have many pics of it so this will have to do for now.
> 
> View attachment 92278
> 
> ...


No problem to me! I love cars and welcome all the car pics you all want to post. (And yeah, you definitely need the Vette if he wants the tattoo. )


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

While we're on the subject, here's my 1999 Firebird and my husband's 1999 Mustang Cobra. Sadly, my poor Bird needs a motor and has for about 3 years now.  One day she will fly again! :


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Noah & Zoe's Mom said:


> While we're on the subject, here's my 1999 Firebird and my husband's 1999 Mustang Cobra. Sadly, my poor Bird needs a motor and has for about 3 years now.  One day she will fly again! :


Nice looking cars!

But.... A Chevy AND a Ford in the same family?! *GASP!* lol that would be completely unheard of in this house!! hehe


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

esSJay said:


> Nice looking cars!
> 
> But.... A Chevy AND a Ford in the same family?! *GASP!* lol that would be completely unheard of in this house!! hehe


LOL! We each have our favorites, but we both like all different models of cars and aren't TOO one-sided. HaHa! His faves are Mustangs and Corvettes (weird combo, I know), and my fave is the Trans Am but I like many of the classic American muscle cars. 

And I'm currently loving the new Dodge Challengers.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

While we're on the topic of cars,

Here's my Lancer: Graphics, custom painted sparkly blue engine, strobe lights, underglow, RRM Intake, RF sound system, interior blue neons, I forget what else LOL



















And at night:









Unfortunately I couldn't afford to keep her anymore and had to sell her. I still get teary-eyed from time to time when I think about it...

And this is my little brothers 1990 Nissan Skyline GTS-T (right hand drive and such):











Someday when I get working again, I'll buy another nice car to turn into a show car again.


Back to the OP, I think the Firebird symbol could work behind the paw print, but I think I'd rather just have it on its own, just for my dad. I think I'm going to get a lotus or something behind the paw print.


----------

